# What is the impact of taking the wrong drugs at the wrong time - help!



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello ladies and any gentlemen out there  

I seem to have lost my marbles since my hysteroscopy (March 20th) and keep getting my drugs all wrong, or there is a misunderstanding between me and the clinic over when to take the drugs, Devigel, trental and vit e.  


I posted on Sunday about using Devigel beyond the prescribed day (Day 2).  I heard back from my clinic that there's nothing to really worry about as I noticed really quickly what I had done - e.g a day or so.  So, phew, that's ok then.  

Since March 20th, I have been taking trental 100 mg four times a day, vit e twice a day, and melatonin one at night.  The way I interpreted the clinic's instructions was that I had to do this from the hysteroscopy (March 20th) up til June 7th, whilst taking monthly Decapeptyl injections.  The first decap injection was April 3rd.

This morning I contacted the Clinic as we are getting very low on drugs - there's no way they'll last until June 7th.  

They wrote back and said stop them - you don't need them yet.  

So, I have stopped them - my period has now started again.  (Day 1 was only on 2nd April).  

Does anybody know whether taking these drugs in this incorrect way could affect the (1) my DE cycle and (2) adversely affect the treatment for my fibroids. 

Right now I am being treated to shrink the fibroids with the Decap injections and as I incorrectly thought all the other drugs.  I've now learnt that the other drugs that I have been taking incorrectly (trental, devigel, and vit e) are to make the lining thicker and not to shrink the fibroids  . 

I apologise for sounding like a right plonker   and I definitely feel like a right   but this is all very new territory for me.  I'm still getting over the news about the fibroids and the astonishing state my womb is in.  

I will check all these questions out with the clinic tomorrow, but in the meantime, I'd really welcome   from you more experienced ladies or gentlemen out there.

Does anyone have any success stories of ladies with fibroids going on to conceive?  That would be music to my ears, if anybody knows of any. 

Also, if anybody out there has done this, will you own up.  I'm feeling a right a proper   at the moment.  

Lots of love to everybody
Podbean
x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi again Podbean,

I think you'll be okay as trental is to help blood flow, a bit like aspirin I think.  It's the divigel that is for thickening the lining as it's a gel form of oestrogen.  Oestrogen can make fibroids grow apparently, but as you went over only by a day or 2 and you've now stopped the divigel, it will be okay.  As far as I'm aware vit E doesn't affect them.

I had to take divigel after my hysteroscopy in Feb, but my period came really early and the lining was really thin so was put back on it again.  I didn't want to as I'd had polyps, small fibroids etc removed and was worried about what the extra oestrogen would do to my womb.  However, I had my decap injection 2 weeks ago, my period came at the weekend and a scan 2 days ago - which showed a thin but healthy lining.  The oestrogen hadn't affected it adversely and I had dowregged properly.  My period was heavy but flowed really well with no clots whatsoever (sorry if TMI!) so I am not worried now about the effect of the divigel.  Hope this helps to show you have done no 'damage' by going over with the divigel.

I'm sure some ladies on here have had fibroids whilst pregnant.  I know for a fact a friend of mine had fibroids and had children naturally before and after them.  There is a fibroid thread if you are worried.

Hope this has been of some help.

Love 
mini-me xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

podbean cant answer the medical stuff, but i have also incorrectly taken a drug or two!  Got so confused had no idea if i had taken them or not, so took again!  
I do have two fibroids and fell pregnant with them and have a daughter ... so it is very possible.  They sometimes grow during pregnancy, and could cause you some pain, but they are not generally seen as a problem.  Your clinic should check them (their position) and will probably tell you they are nothing to worry about.
good luck with your upcoming treatment


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Mini-me and Safari Girl 

Thank you for the support. I have no idea how I got the drugs so wrong. I'm just about to put a new spreadsheet together showing exactly which drug to take and when, and then getting Larissa to OK it. Then DP is going to "manage" me if you know what I mean. 

I'm hoping that the fibroids are "dissolving" or shrinking. Hopefully they are and we can go on and have a successful cycle in July. That would be absolutely wonderful.

Does anyone feel really tired with the decap injection? I am normally out of bed at 6.30 ish (am) but I am really struggling to get out of bed by 9.00 am, and can't wait to get to bed at night. By 11.00 pm I'm snoring my head off. I used to be a right night owl, but no longer.

*Mini-me -* wishing you all the very best of luck with this cycle.

*Safari Girl * - thank you for the words of hope.

Apologies for the delay in responding. Had stuff on this weekend.

Lots of love to you all.

Podbean
x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Podbean i do remember feeling quite tired on the decap .... just try and rest, and go with the flow of your body if possible ... i think my memory got pretty hairy as well (thus the incorrect pill popping!)
Lots of luck to you ...


----------

